# Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Apr. 2007)

Hi.

Und zwar suche ich Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser (5 - 10 cm).

Das Problem dabei ist, das nicht jede geeignete Pflanze sich dort hält.
Hab schon viele Pflanzen dort gehabt aber jedes mal im Winter erfrieren die mir. __ Froschlöffel, __ Schwertlilien, verschieden __ Binsen und Simsen, alle sind sie mir immer erfroren. Das einzige was den Winter übersteht ist __ Sumpffarn und Sumpfschachtelhalm.

Weiß auch nicht so recht warum. Vielleicht liegt es daran das der Boden zu flach ist. Es ist nur eine ca. 10 - 15 cm Kiesschicht.


Wollte es mal mit Sumpfdotterblumen, Sumpfcallas oder __ Fieberklee versuchen. Wie siehts denn mit denen aus und was gibts denn da noch so was wirklich 100% den Winter dort übersteht?


----------



## inge50 (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hallo Mirko,

ich habe bei mir in der Flachwasserzone __ Wasserminze stehen.
Sie wächst wie dolle. Im Herbst schneid ich sie etwas zurück, im Frühjahr treibt sie dann neu aus.
Sie steht schon jahrelang dort, hatte nie Probleme damit.
Man muss nur aufpassen, sie macht sich gerne breit.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sigfra (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Halli Mirco...

Sumpfdotterblumen müßten eigentlich auf jeden Fall gehen... die hab ich auch drin... und sie überlebten jeden Winter bis jetzt und es sind auch die ersten, die blühen...

und sie werden groooß...


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hallo Mirco,

welche __ Iris hattest Du denn drinne?
Das die gelben, einheimischen erfrieren wäre mir neu.
Meine standen zwischen 2 und 15cm tief im Wasser - alle leben noch.
Nur die blauen sind da empfindlicher. Dauerhaft nasse Füße läßt die Wurzeln verfaulen. (Durfte ich mir erst heute wieder bestätigen lassen.) 

Auch __ Froschlöffel und __ Binsen überleben bei dieser Tiefe zwischen Kieseln mit Sand bei mir sehr gut.
__ Igelkolben sollte auch gehen.

Sumpfcallas könnten noch empfindlicher sein als die schon erfrorenen Arten.... probier es max. mit einer Pflanze, dann tut es nicht so weh.


----------



## Berndt (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hallo, Mirko!

Ich glaube nicht, dass deine Pflanzen erfroren sind. Bei mir stehen __ Froschlöffel und __ Iris auch sehr flach (Eis war 2005/2006 30cm dick). Dürfte andere Gründe haben.

LG Berndt


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hi.



> welche __ Iris hattest Du denn drinne?


 Die normale gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie (Iris pseudoacorus).


Woran könnte es denn liegen das die Pflanzen die Winter nicht überstanden haben?
Hab den Teich seit 2004 und es sind bis jetzt immer alle Pflanzen im Winter eingegangen, bis auf den __ Sumpffarn und Sumpfschachtelhalm.


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Moin Mirko,

wie grob ist denn der Kies?
Liegt da Mulm dazwischen oder ist er fast "klinisch rein"?
Hast Du mal Wasserwerte - vor allem pH, Gh, Kh und Nitrat?
Ich kenne es ja von mir: bei zu hartem Wasser wachsen bestimmte Arten schlecht bis "rückwärts".


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hi Annett.

Also der Kies ist sehr grob bis sehr fein. Alles dabei. Mulm ist auch dazwischen aber nicht soo viel.

Wasserwerte habe ich noch nicht gemessen, da ich das Wasser eh erst am Wochenende ausgetauscht habe.

Im Sommer wachsen die Pflanzen ja gut und im nächsten Frühjahr kommt dann halt nix mehr.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich dann eh nur Schachtelhalm, Farn und ein bisschen Binse. Was dieses Jahr nach dem Winter  auch wieder ausgetrieben hat.
Wollte dieses Jahr nun mal wieder was neues pflanzen.

Im Herbst fällt ziemlich viel Laub in den Teich, was dann im Winter verottet. Kann es daran liegen? Deshalb pumpe ich das Wasser auch jedes Frühjahr ab und befreie den Teich von dem ganzen Zeug.
Die Fische nehme ich im Winter übrigens raus.




Noch was. Hab diese Pflanze, *[DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/peppershop13/shop/USER_ARTIKEL_HANDLING_AUFRUF.php?darstellen=1&Ziel_ID=1175&Kategorie_ID=84#Ziel1175"]Peltandra virginica[/DLMURL]*, bei Werner gefunden. Sie ist zwar bei den winterharten aber ist wirklich 100% winterhart?


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

@Mirko

stehen die Pflanzen im Winter trocken ?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Nein, 5 - 10 cm tief im Wasser.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hi Mirko,

meine Pfeilaronstäbe (Peltandra virginica) hatte ich nur im ersten Winter nach der Aussaat im Keller überwintert, die letzten 3 waren sie im Teich. Teilweise vor 2 Jahren im dicken Eispanzer eingefroren. Alle 4 im Wasser sind wieder ausgetrieben nur einer am Ufer war verschwunden - wahrscheinlich aber abgeschneckt. Allerdings braucht diese Pflanze als Araceae einen recht dicken Bodengrund. Meine sind trotz fast 5 Jahre immer noch recht mickrig (sind aber erst letztes Jahr in eine 25cm dicke Lehmschicht im Teich gesetzt worden). Mal sehen wieviel Blätter sie bis zur Rausnahme bekommen.
Weiße Blüten bekommt sie aber keine, die sind mehr hellgrün - habe ich bisher aber nur ein einziges mal im Bot. Garten gesehen - sehr sehr unauffällig

MfG Frank


----------



## Armin (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mirko,
> 
> meine Pfeilaronstäbe (Peltandra virginiaca) hatte ich nur im ersten Winter nach der Aussaat im Keller überwintert, die letzten 3 waren sie im Teich. Teilweise vor 2 Jahren im dicken Eispanzer eingefroren. Alle 4 sind wieder ausgetrieben. Allerdings braucht diese Pflanze als Araceae einen recht dicken Bodengrund. Meine sind trotz fast 5 Jahre immer noch recht mickrig (sind aber erst letztes Jahr in eine 25cm dicke Lehmschicht im Teich gesetzt worden). Mal sehen wieviel Blätter sie bis zur Rausnahme bekommen.
> 
> MfG Frank



Hy,

der ist meines Wissens aber ganz schön giftig. Ob für Fische, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hi Armin,

da sehr viele Aronstäbe giftig sind spielt das keine Rolle, für Fische wohl eh weniger. Meine Malawibuntbarsche haben immer meine Anubien abgefressen, sind auch Aronstäbe und giftig, abgekratz ist daran aber nie einer. Seerosen und Wasserschwertlilie sind auch recht giftig, ebenso der __ Wasserfenchel (Oenothera) wie er in jedem Staudenladen als Teichpflanze verkauft wird.

Bei mir wachsen eh sehr viele ,zum Teil tödliche, __ Giftpflanzen im Garten (div. Eisenhüte, div. Aronstäbe, Herbstzeitlosen, Tollkirsche, Maiglöckchen, __ Eibe, __ Pfaffenhütchen, Rittersporne und und und..... 

PS woher hast Du die Information das der __ Pfeilaronstab sehr giftig ist, habe ich noch nie irgendwo gelesen (ist ja auch so gut wie nirgens in Kultur)?

MfG Frank


----------



## Armin (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hy Frank,

 Ja, es sind viele Pflanzen giftig - auch für die Kinder, die am Teich spielen. Daher mein Einwand. Ich meinte mich zu erinnern, daß alle Aronstabgewächse mehr oder minder giftig sind.

Das Thema __ Giftpflanzen ist sowieso eine Sache für sich. Eiben, __ Oleander, Kirschlorbeer, __ Rhododendron, Lonicera u.v.m. haben einige am Teich.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hallo.

Ja, hab auch mal irgendwo gelesen das alle Aronstabgewächse giftig sein sollen.


Wenn die Peltandra virginica ne dicke Lehmschicht brauchen sind die für meinen Teich eher ungeeignet.


Naja, ich werds mal mit Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Fieberklee und __ Perlfarn probieren.
Perlfarn muss noch irgenwo bei mir im Garten wachsen. War immer sehr mickrig, da es scheinbar zu trocken stand. Wächst im flachen Wasser bestimmt besser. Aber wie siehts im Winter damit aus? Überlebt es den im Wasser?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Geeignete Pflanzen fürs flache Wasser*

Hi Armin,

es gibt auch Araceae die der menschlichen Ernährung dienen . Amorphophallus konjac, div. andere Amorphophallasarten, Colocassia esculenta und einige andere haben stärkehaltige Knollen die man nach erhitzen/fermentieren essen kann da die Giftstoffe so zerstört werden - bzw. ungiftig sind (Kartoffeln sind ja auch __ Giftpflanzen, nur die Knolle ist essbar, bei Tomaten wiederum nur die Frucht). Auch __ Calla palustris Rhizome wurde früher von den Lappen zu Mehl verarbeitet und eine Art Brot daraus gebacken. Auch kann man von div. Philodendron/Monsteraarten die Früchte essen.

MfG Frank


----------

